# Spin o´glow in Norges Lachsflüssen



## Matzinger (16. Oktober 2005)

Liebe Mods: Bitte nicht verschieben, da ich denke, hier die meisten Antworten zu erhalten !

Auf der neuesten CD von Fisch und Fang ist mal wieder ein Bericht vom Skeena River drin. Am Skeena wird sehr viel mit Spin o´glow gefischt, um die (nichtfressenden) Pazifiklaxe zum Anbiß zu verleiten. 1 m Vorfach, schweres Blei am ca. 30 cm langen Seitenarm, Rute senkrecht aufstellen und fertig. Ähnlich also wie beim Wurmfischen in der Strömung.

Jetzt meine Frage an alle Nichtflifipuristen, da ich wohl nächstes Jahr wieder nach Norge "darf".
Wie sieht es mit der Montage in Norwegen aus ? Hat jemand Erfahrungen und wenn ja: Muß am Haken zwingend ein Wurm angeködert werden (eventuell mit ´nem roten Wolli), oder bleibt der Haken unbeködert, da der Spin o´glow attackiert wird.

Danke schon mal.

Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## salmohunter (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Spin o´glow in Norges Lachsflüssen*

Als ich in diesem Jahr am Namsen war habe ich einige Norweger mit glow angeln gesehen mein norwegischer Freund sagte mir aber das mit original Glow - Montage schlecht gefangen wird. Sein Kommentar zu diesen Fängen :
" Die Glow Lachse wollten sowieso sterben "
Ich habe dann später auch keine Glow Montage mehr gesehen ..alles nur noch traditionell mit rotem Wollfaden und Wurm...das wird seine Gründe haben 
Gruß Dieter


----------

